# Is There Too Much Fish In My Aquarium



## vincent_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello,

A friend of me had too much fish,
so he gave me some but now I don't know if there is too much fish in my aquarium.
My fish Population is:
10 Paracheirodon innesi
3 Corydoras aeneus
1 Pangio kuhlii (One of my favourite  )
New fish
5 Poecilia sphenops
3 Xiphophorus maculatus (One of the females is pregnant  )
My aquarium sizes are 60x30x30.


----------



## vincent_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry, 

I post this thread at the wrong place I don't know how to replace it.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

What filtration are you running? 

A Mod will move it when they see it.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

If that's 60X30X30 inches you are probably OK assuming you have commensurate aeration and filtration and will be doing weekly 50 water changes you should be OK. If that's 60X30X30 centimeters you may want to lighten up a bit. Also P.sphenops like a bit of salt in their water as do most live bearers while your tetras and Corydoras mostly do not.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the nitrate concentration? 
Stocking based on size allow is wrong, errored, and leads to problems. It has almost everything to with water changes and water quality. 
What is the current water change schedule?


----------



## vincent_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of my corydoras died 
he had a fight with my one of my other corydoras
for a female i think
I saw it happening 
they had pines at the sides of their body is that normal?


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

No, it is not normal for cories to kill each other. 

Are you going to answer the questions posted above?


----------



## vincent_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

I change my water once week about 15 litres


----------

